# Appabsturz mit Datenbank



## Lucaaa (6. Nov 2018)

Hallo!
Ich möchte etwas in eine Datenbank schreiben. doch bei dem Versuch stürtzt meine App ab.
Ich vermute auch, dass die Datenbank gar nicht erzeugt wird da ich sie nirgendwo finden konnte...

Aufruf

```
SchedulesSrc schedulesSrc =new SchedulesSrc(this);
schedulesSrc.create("Stundenplan", 8, false, false);
```


```
package com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager.data;

import android.content.ContentValues;
import android.content.Context;
import android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase;

public class SchedulesSrc {
    Context context;
    SQLiteDatabase db;
    SQLiteHelper dbHelper;

    public SchedulesSrc(Context context) {
        dbHelper =new SQLiteHelper(context);
    }
    public void open() {
        db = dbHelper.getWritableDatabase();
    }
    public void close() {
        db.close();
    }

    // creates a new Scheudle
    public void create(String name, int lessons, boolean abweek, boolean zeroLesson) {
        ContentValues values =new ContentValues();
        values.put("name", name);
        values.put("lessons", lessons);
        values.put("abweek", abweek);
        values.put("zerolesson", zeroLesson);

        String command = ("INSERT INTO "+dbHelper.TABLE_SCHEDULES+ "(" +
                dbHelper.SCHEDULES_ID+","+
                dbHelper.SCHEDULES_NAME+","+
                dbHelper.SCHEDULES_LESSONS+","+
                dbHelper.SCHEDULES_ABWEEK+","+
                dbHelper.SCHEDULES_ZEROLESSON+", " +
                "VALUES ( "+null+", "+values+");");
            db.execSQL(command);
    }


}
```


```
package com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager.data;

import android.content.Context;
import android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase;
import android.database.sqlite.SQLiteOpenHelper;

public class SQLiteHelper extends SQLiteOpenHelper {
    private static final String DATABASE_NAME = "save.db";
    private static final int DATABASE_VERSION = 1;

    // Tables and Columns
    // Schedules Table
    public static final String TABLE_SCHEDULES = "schedules";
    public static final String SCHEDULES_ID = "_id";
    public static final String SCHEDULES_NAME = "name";
    public static final String SCHEDULES_LESSONS = "lessons";
    public static final String SCHEDULES_ABWEEK = "abweek";
    public static final String SCHEDULES_ZEROLESSON = "zerolesson";


    public SQLiteHelper(Context context) {
        super(context, DATABASE_NAME, null, DATABASE_VERSION);
    }

    @Override
    public void onCreate(SQLiteDatabase db) {
        String createTableSchedules = "CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS " + TABLE_SCHEDULES+ " (" +
                SCHEDULES_ID + " INTEGER PRIMARY KEY, "+
                 SCHEDULES_NAME + "TEXT, "+
                SCHEDULES_LESSONS + "INTEGER, "+
                SCHEDULES_ABWEEK + "BOOLEAN, "+
                SCHEDULES_ZEROLESSON + "BOOLEAN);";


                db.execSQL(createTableSchedules);
    }

    @Override
    public void onUpgrade(SQLiteDatabase sqLiteDatabase, int i, int i1) {

    }
}
```


----------



## mihe7 (6. Nov 2018)

Was spricht das Log?


----------



## Lucaaa (6. Nov 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Was spricht das Log?


Es sagt, hier gäbe es einen syntaxfelher "near zerolesson"

```
String command = ("INSERT INTO "+dbHelper.TABLE_SCHEDULES+ " (" +
        dbHelper.SCHEDULES_ID+","+
        dbHelper.SCHEDULES_NAME+","+
        dbHelper.SCHEDULES_LESSONS+","+
        dbHelper.SCHEDULES_ABWEEK+","+
        dbHelper.SCHEDULES_ZEROLESSON+") " +
        "VALUES ( "+null+", "+values+");");
```


----------



## Robat (6. Nov 2018)

Lucaaa hat gesagt.:


> String createTableSchedules = "CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS " + TABLE_SCHEDULES+ " (" +
> SCHEDULES_ID + " INTEGER PRIMARY KEY, "+
> SCHEDULES_NAME + "TEXT, "+
> SCHEDULES_LESSONS + "INTEGER, "+
> ...


Hier sollten ggf noch Leerzeichen eingefügt werden. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sieht dein String gerade so aus

```
String createTableSchedules = "CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS schedules (_id INTEGER PRIMARY KEY, nameTEXT, lessonsINTEGER, abweekBOOLEAN, zerolessonBOOLEAN);";
```


----------



## Lucaaa (6. Nov 2018)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Hier sollten ggf noch Leerzeichen eingefügt werden. Wenn


Habe ich gemacht! (danke)


```
11/06 20:59:49: Launching app
$ adb shell am start -n "com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager.MainActivity" -a android.intent.action.MAIN -c android.intent.category.LAUNCHER -D
Waiting for application to come online: com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager | com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager.test
Waiting for application to come online: com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager | com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager.test
Connecting to com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager
Capturing and displaying logcat messages from application. This behavior can be disabled in the "Logcat output" section of the "Debugger" settings page.
W/ActivityThread: Application com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager is waiting for the debugger on port 8100...
I/System.out: Sending WAIT chunk
I/zygote64: Debugger is active
I/System.out: Debugger has connected
              waiting for debugger to settle...
I/System.out: waiting for debugger to settle...
I/System.out: waiting for debugger to settle...
Connected to the target VM, address: 'localhost:8600', transport: 'socket'
I/System.out: waiting for debugger to settle...
I/System.out: waiting for debugger to settle...
I/System.out: waiting for debugger to settle...
I/System.out: waiting for debugger to settle...
I/System.out: waiting for debugger to settle...
I/System.out: waiting for debugger to settle...
I/System.out: debugger has settled (1334)
D/HwFLClassLoader: get used feature list :/feature/used-list failed!
D/HwFLClassLoader: USE_FEATURE_LIST had not init!
I/InstantRun: starting instant run server: is main process
E/MemoryLeakMonitorManager: MemoryLeakMonitor.jar is not exist!
E/Minikin: Could not get cmap table size!
I/HwCust: Constructor found for class android.app.HwCustActivityImpl
D/HwCust: Create obj success use class android.app.HwCustActivityImpl
V/HwPolicyFactory: : success to get AllImpl object and return....
V/HwWidgetFactory: : successes to get AllImpl object and return....
V/ActivityThread: ActivityThread,callActivityOnCreate
D/CubicBezierInterpolator: CubicBezierInterpolator  mControlPoint1x = 0.23, mControlPoint1y = 0.06, mControlPoint2x = 0.09, mControlPoint2y = 0.97
D/CubicBezierInterpolator: CubicBezierInterpolator  mControlPoint1x = 0.6, mControlPoint1y = 0.9, mControlPoint2x = 0.8, mControlPoint2y = 1.0
D/CubicBezierInterpolator: CubicBezierInterpolator  mControlPoint1x = 0.23, mControlPoint1y = 0.06, mControlPoint2x = 0.09, mControlPoint2y = 0.97
D/CubicBezierInterpolator: CubicBezierInterpolator  mControlPoint1x = 0.6, mControlPoint1y = 0.9, mControlPoint2x = 0.8, mControlPoint2y = 1.0
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method java.lang.Class java.lang.Class.classForName(java.lang.String, boolean, java.lang.ClassLoader)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method void android.support.v4.view.ViewCompat.setBackground(android.view.View, android.graphics.drawable.Drawable)
I/zygote64: Rejecting re-init on previously-failed class java.lang.Class<android.support.v4.view.ViewCompat$OnUnhandledKeyEventListenerWrapper>: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Failed resolution of: Landroid/view/View$OnUnhandledKeyEventListener;
                at void android.support.v4.view.ViewCompat.setBackground(android.view.View, android.graphics.drawable.Drawable) (ViewCompat.java:2341)
                at void android.support.v7.widget.ActionBarContainer.<init>(android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet) (ActionBarContainer.java:62)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance0(java.lang.Object[]) (Constructor.java:-2)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(java.lang.Object[]) (Constructor.java:334)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createView(java.lang.String, java.lang.String, android.util.AttributeSet) (LayoutInflater.java:658)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createViewFromTag(android.view.View, java.lang.String, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:801)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createViewFromTag(android.view.View, java.lang.String, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet) (LayoutInflater.java:741)
                at void android.view.LayoutInflater.rInflate(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.View, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:874)
                at void android.view.LayoutInflater.rInflateChildren(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.View, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:835)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.ViewGroup, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:515)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(int, android.view.ViewGroup, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:423)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(int, android.view.ViewGroup) (LayoutInflater.java:374)
                at android.view.ViewGroup android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.createSubDecor() (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:607)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.ensureSubDecor() (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:518)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.setContentView(int) (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:466)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity.setContentView(int) (AppCompatActivity.java:140)
                at void com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager.MainActivity.onCreate(android.os.Bundle) (MainActivity.java:54)
                at void android.app.Activity.performCreate(android.os.Bundle) (Activity.java:7372)
                at void android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(android.app.Activity, android.os.Bundle) (Instrumentation.java:1218)
                at android.app.Activity android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent) (ActivityThread.java:3147)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent, java.lang.String) (ActivityThread.java:3302)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.-wrap12(android.app.ActivityThread, android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent, java.lang.String) (ActivityThread.java:-1)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(android.os.Message) (ActivityThread.java:1891)
                at void android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(android.os.Message) (Handler.java:108)
                at void android.os.Looper.loop() (Looper.java:166)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.main(java.lang.String[]) (ActivityThread.java:7425)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(java.lang.Object, java.lang.Object[]) (Method.java:-2)
                at void com.android.internal.os.Zygote$MethodAndArgsCaller.run() (Zygote.java:245)
                at void com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(java.lang.String[]) (ZygoteInit.java:921)
            Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Didn't find class "android.view.View$OnUnhandledKeyEventListener" on path: DexPathList[[zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/base.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_dependencies_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_resources_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_0_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_1_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_2_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_3_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_4_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/s
                at java.lang.Class dalvik.system.BaseDexClassLoader.findClass(java.lang.String) (BaseDexClassLoader.java:93)
                at java.lang.Class java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(java.lang.String, boolean) (ClassLoader.java:379)
                at java.lang.Class java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(java.lang.String) (ClassLoader.java:312)
                at void android.support.v4.view.ViewCompat.setBackground(android.view.View, android.graphics.drawable.Drawable) (ViewCompat.java:2341)
                at void android.support.v7.widget.ActionBarContainer.<init>(android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet) (ActionBarContainer.java:62)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance0(java.lang.Object[]) (Constructor.java:-2)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(java.lang.Object[]) (Constructor.java:334)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createView(java.lang.String, java.lang.String, android.util.AttributeSet) (LayoutInflater.java:658)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createViewFromTag(android.view.View, java.lang.String, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:801)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createViewFromTag(android.view.View, java.lang.String, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet) (LayoutInflater.java:741)
                at void android.view.LayoutInflater.rInflate(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.View, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:874)
                at void android.view.LayoutInflater.rInflateChildren(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.View, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:835)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.ViewGroup, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:515)
I/zygote64:     at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(int, android.view.ViewGroup, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:423)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(int, android.view.ViewGroup) (LayoutInflater.java:374)
                at android.view.ViewGroup android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.createSubDecor() (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:607)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.ensureSubDecor() (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:518)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.setContentView(int) (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:466)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity.setContentView(int) (AppCompatActivity.java:140)
                at void com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager.MainActivity.onCreate(android.os.Bundle) (MainActivity.java:54)
                at void android.app.Activity.performCreate(android.os.Bundle) (Activity.java:7372)
                at void android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(android.app.Activity, android.os.Bundle) (Instrumentation.java:1218)
                at android.app.Activity android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent) (ActivityThread.java:3147)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent, java.lang.String) (ActivityThread.java:3302)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.-wrap12(android.app.ActivityThread, android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent, java.lang.String) (ActivityThread.java:-1)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(android.os.Message) (ActivityThread.java:1891)
                at void android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(android.os.Message) (Handler.java:108)
                at void android.os.Looper.loop() (Looper.java:166)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.main(java.lang.String[]) (ActivityThread.java:7425)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(java.lang.Object, java.lang.Object[]) (Method.java:-2)
                at void com.android.internal.os.Zygote$MethodAndArgsCaller.run() (Zygote.java:245)
                at void com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(java.lang.String[]) (ZygoteInit.java:921)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method java.lang.Class java.lang.VMClassLoader.findLoadedClass(java.lang.ClassLoader, java.lang.String)
            Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method void android.support.v4.view.ViewCompat.setBackground(android.view.View, android.graphics.drawable.Drawable)
I/zygote64: Rejecting re-init on previously-failed class java.lang.Class<android.support.v4.view.ViewCompat$OnUnhandledKeyEventListenerWrapper>: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Failed resolution of: Landroid/view/View$OnUnhandledKeyEventListener;
                at void android.support.v4.view.ViewCompat.setBackground(android.view.View, android.graphics.drawable.Drawable) (ViewCompat.java:2341)
                at void android.support.v7.widget.ActionBarContainer.<init>(android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet) (ActionBarContainer.java:62)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance0(java.lang.Object[]) (Constructor.java:-2)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(java.lang.Object[]) (Constructor.java:334)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createView(java.lang.String, java.lang.String, android.util.AttributeSet) (LayoutInflater.java:658)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createViewFromTag(android.view.View, java.lang.String, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:801)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createViewFromTag(android.view.View, java.lang.String, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet) (LayoutInflater.java:741)
                at void android.view.LayoutInflater.rInflate(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.View, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:874)
                at void android.view.LayoutInflater.rInflateChildren(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.View, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:835)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.ViewGroup, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:515)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(int, android.view.ViewGroup, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:423)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(int, android.view.ViewGroup) (LayoutInflater.java:374)
                at android.view.ViewGroup android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.createSubDecor() (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:607)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.ensureSubDecor() (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:518)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.setContentView(int) (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:466)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity.setContentView(int) (AppCompatActivity.java:140)
                at void com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager.MainActivity.onCreate(android.os.Bundle) (MainActivity.java:54)
                at void android.app.Activity.performCreate(android.os.Bundle) (Activity.java:7372)
                at void android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(android.app.Activity, android.os.Bundle) (Instrumentation.java:1218)
                at android.app.Activity android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent) (ActivityThread.java:3147)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent, java.lang.String) (ActivityThread.java:3302)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.-wrap12(android.app.ActivityThread, android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent, java.lang.String) (ActivityThread.java:-1)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(android.os.Message) (ActivityThread.java:1891)
                at void android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(android.os.Message) (Handler.java:108)
                at void android.os.Looper.loop() (Looper.java:166)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.main(java.lang.String[]) (ActivityThread.java:7425)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(java.lang.Object, java.lang.Object[]) (Method.java:-2)
                at void com.android.internal.os.Zygote$MethodAndArgsCaller.run() (Zygote.java:245)
                at void com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(java.lang.String[]) (ZygoteInit.java:921)
            Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Didn't find class "android.view.View$OnUnhandledKeyEventListener" on path: DexPathList[[zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/base.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_dependencies_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_resources_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_0_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_1_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_2_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_3_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_4_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/s
                at java.lang.Class dalvik.system.BaseDexClassLoader.findClass(java.lang.String) (BaseDexClassLoader.java:93)
                at java.lang.Class java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(java.lang.String, boolean) (ClassLoader.java:379)
                at java.lang.Class java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(java.lang.String) (ClassLoader.java:312)
                at void android.support.v4.view.ViewCompat.setBackground(android.view.View, android.graphics.drawable.Drawable) (ViewCompat.java:2341)
                at void android.support.v7.widget.ActionBarContainer.<init>(android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet) (ActionBarContainer.java:62)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance0(java.lang.Object[]) (Constructor.java:-2)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(java.lang.Object[]) (Constructor.java:334)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createView(java.lang.String, java.lang.String, android.util.AttributeSet) (LayoutInflater.java:658)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createViewFromTag(android.view.View, java.lang.String, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:801)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createViewFromTag(android.view.View, java.lang.String, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet) (LayoutInflater.java:741)
                at void android.view.LayoutInflater.rInflate(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.View, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:874)
                at void android.view.LayoutInflater.rInflateChildren(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.View, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:835)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.ViewGroup, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:515)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(int, android.view.ViewGroup, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:423)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(int, android.view.ViewGroup) (LayoutInflater.java:374)
                at android.view.ViewGroup android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.createSubDecor() (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:607)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.ensureSubDecor() (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:518)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.setContentView(int) (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:466)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity.setContentView(int) (AppCompatActivity.java:140)
                at void com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager.MainActivity.onCreate(android.os.Bundle) (MainActivity.java:54)
                at void android.app.Activity.performCreate(android.os.Bundle) (Activity.java:7372)
                at void android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(android.app.Activity, android.os.Bundle) (Instrumentation.java:1218)
                at android.app.Activity android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent) (ActivityThread.java:3147)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent, java.lang.String) (ActivityThread.java:3302)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.-wrap12(android.app.ActivityThread, android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent, java.lang.String) (ActivityThread.java:-1)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(android.os.Message) (ActivityThread.java:1891)
                at void android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(android.os.Message) (Handler.java:108)
                at void android.os.Looper.loop() (Looper.java:166)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.main(java.lang.String[]) (ActivityThread.java:7425)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(java.lang.Object, java.lang.Object[]) (Method.java:-2)
                at void com.android.internal.os.Zygote$MethodAndArgsCaller.run() (Zygote.java:245)
                at void com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(java.lang.String[]) (ZygoteInit.java:921)
I/zygote64: Rejecting re-init on previously-failed class java.lang.Class<android.support.v4.view.ViewCompat$OnUnhandledKeyEventListenerWrapper>: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Failed resolution of: Landroid/view/View$OnUnhandledKeyEventListener;
                at void android.support.v4.view.ViewCompat.setBackground(android.view.View, android.graphics.drawable.Drawable) (ViewCompat.java:2341)
                at void android.support.v7.widget.ActionBarContainer.<init>(android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet) (ActionBarContainer.java:62)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance0(java.lang.Object[]) (Constructor.java:-2)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(java.lang.Object[]) (Constructor.java:334)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createView(java.lang.String, java.lang.String, android.util.AttributeSet) (LayoutInflater.java:658)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createViewFromTag(android.view.View, java.lang.String, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:801)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createViewFromTag(android.view.View, java.lang.String, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet) (LayoutInflater.java:741)
                at void android.view.LayoutInflater.rInflate(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.View, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:874)
                at void android.view.LayoutInflater.rInflateChildren(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.View, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:835)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.ViewGroup, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:515)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(int, android.view.ViewGroup, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:423)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(int, android.view.ViewGroup) (LayoutInflater.java:374)
                at android.view.ViewGroup android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.createSubDecor() (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:607)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.ensureSubDecor() (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:518)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.setContentView(int) (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:466)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity.setContentView(int) (AppCompatActivity.java:140)
                at void com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager.MainActivity.onCreate(android.os.Bundle) (MainActivity.java:54)
                at void android.app.Activity.performCreate(android.os.Bundle) (Activity.java:7372)
                at void android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(android.app.Activity, android.os.Bundle) (Instrumentation.java:1218)
                at android.app.Activity android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent) (ActivityThread.java:3147)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent, java.lang.String) (ActivityThread.java:3302)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.-wrap12(android.app.ActivityThread, android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent, java.lang.String) (ActivityThread.java:-1)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(android.os.Message) (ActivityThread.java:1891)
                at void android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(android.os.Message) (Handler.java:108)
                at void android.os.Looper.loop() (Looper.java:166)
I/zygote64:     at void android.app.ActivityThread.main(java.lang.String[]) (ActivityThread.java:7425)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(java.lang.Object, java.lang.Object[]) (Method.java:-2)
                at void com.android.internal.os.Zygote$MethodAndArgsCaller.run() (Zygote.java:245)
                at void com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(java.lang.String[]) (ZygoteInit.java:921)
            Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Didn't find class "android.view.View$OnUnhandledKeyEventListener" on path: DexPathList[[zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/base.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_dependencies_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_resources_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_0_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_1_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_2_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_3_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/split_lib_slice_4_apk.apk", zip file "/data/app/com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager-YBxA6tA-VVlyebFchhXeiQ==/s
                at java.lang.Class dalvik.system.BaseDexClassLoader.findClass(java.lang.String) (BaseDexClassLoader.java:93)
                at java.lang.Class java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(java.lang.String, boolean) (ClassLoader.java:379)
                at java.lang.Class java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(java.lang.String) (ClassLoader.java:312)
                at void android.support.v4.view.ViewCompat.setBackground(android.view.View, android.graphics.drawable.Drawable) (ViewCompat.java:2341)
                at void android.support.v7.widget.ActionBarContainer.<init>(android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet) (ActionBarContainer.java:62)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance0(java.lang.Object[]) (Constructor.java:-2)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(java.lang.Object[]) (Constructor.java:334)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createView(java.lang.String, java.lang.String, android.util.AttributeSet) (LayoutInflater.java:658)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createViewFromTag(android.view.View, java.lang.String, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:801)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.createViewFromTag(android.view.View, java.lang.String, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet) (LayoutInflater.java:741)
                at void android.view.LayoutInflater.rInflate(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.View, android.content.Context, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:874)
                at void android.view.LayoutInflater.rInflateChildren(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.View, android.util.AttributeSet, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:835)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(org.xmlpull.v1.XmlPullParser, android.view.ViewGroup, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:515)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(int, android.view.ViewGroup, boolean) (LayoutInflater.java:423)
                at android.view.View android.view.LayoutInflater.inflate(int, android.view.ViewGroup) (LayoutInflater.java:374)
                at android.view.ViewGroup android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.createSubDecor() (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:607)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.ensureSubDecor() (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:518)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatDelegateImpl.setContentView(int) (AppCompatDelegateImpl.java:466)
                at void android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity.setContentView(int) (AppCompatActivity.java:140)
                at void com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager.MainActivity.onCreate(android.os.Bundle) (MainActivity.java:54)
                at void android.app.Activity.performCreate(android.os.Bundle) (Activity.java:7372)
                at void android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(android.app.Activity, android.os.Bundle) (Instrumentation.java:1218)
                at android.app.Activity android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent) (ActivityThread.java:3147)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent, java.lang.String) (ActivityThread.java:3302)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.-wrap12(android.app.ActivityThread, android.app.ActivityThread$ActivityClientRecord, android.content.Intent, java.lang.String) (ActivityThread.java:-1)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(android.os.Message) (ActivityThread.java:1891)
                at void android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(android.os.Message) (Handler.java:108)
                at void android.os.Looper.loop() (Looper.java:166)
                at void android.app.ActivityThread.main(java.lang.String[]) (ActivityThread.java:7425)
                at java.lang.Object java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(java.lang.Object, java.lang.Object[]) (Method.java:-2)
                at void com.android.internal.os.Zygote$MethodAndArgsCaller.run() (Zygote.java:245)
                at void com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(java.lang.String[]) (ZygoteInit.java:921)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method java.lang.Class java.lang.Class.classForName(java.lang.String, boolean, java.lang.ClassLoader)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method void android.support.v4.view.ViewCompat.setBackground(android.view.View, android.graphics.drawable.Drawable)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method java.lang.Class java.lang.Class.classForName(java.lang.String, boolean, java.lang.ClassLoader)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method void android.support.v4.view.ViewCompat.setBackground(android.view.View, android.graphics.drawable.Drawable)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method java.lang.Class java.lang.Class.classForName(java.lang.String, boolean, java.lang.ClassLoader)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method void android.support.v4.view.ViewCompat.setBackground(android.view.View, android.graphics.drawable.Drawable)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method java.io.FileDescriptor libcore.io.Linux.open(java.lang.String, int, int)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method java.io.FileDescriptor libcore.io.Linux.open(java.lang.String, int, int)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method java.io.FileDescriptor libcore.io.Linux.open(java.lang.String, int, int)
W/Utils: Utils_isSuperResolutionSupport [load libai_client.so failed]
D/HwGalleryCacheManagerImpl: mIsEffect:false
D/HwRTBlurUtils: check blur style for HwPhoneWindow, themeResId : 0x7f0f0006, context : com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager.MainActivity@d6a3ddc, Nhwext : 0, get Blur : disable with , null
D/HwRTBlurUtils: check blur style for HwPhoneWindow, themeResId : 0x7f0f0006, context : com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager.MainActivity@d6a3ddc, Nhwext : 0, get Blur : disable with , null
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method java.lang.Class java.lang.Class.classForName(java.lang.String, boolean, java.lang.ClassLoader)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method void android.support.v4.widget.TextViewCompat.setTextAppearance(android.widget.TextView, int)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method java.lang.Class java.lang.Class.classForName(java.lang.String, boolean, java.lang.ClassLoader)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method void android.support.v4.widget.TextViewCompat.setTextAppearance(android.widget.TextView, int)
            Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method java.lang.Class java.lang.Class.classForName(java.lang.String, boolean, java.lang.ClassLoader)
W/zygote64: Got a deoptimization request on un-deoptimizable method void android.support.v4.widget.TextViewCompat.setTextAppearance(android.widget.TextView, int)
Disconnected from the target VM, address: 'localhost:8600', transport: 'socket'
```


----------

